# 501c GoFundMe Page



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Goal is $5000. Thanks to everyone. I will do a basic accounting on excel. We need $850 just to file and a few hundred to cover other parts of the process. Accounting and atty fees already donated. Also need to cover website costs and if enough is there some travel costs associated with getting setup.

gofundme.com/taking-back-the-gulf-fishery

Good luck and thanks everyone!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharing Go-Fund-Me info now, everywhere I can 

FV Relentless


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I was planning to kick-start this by making a donation but noticed you are not accepting _PayPal.

_I just finished a CC fraud event last month so I backed off.

If you do not set up for PayPal I can send a check to you if you will PM me your mailing address.

Here is the link so folks won't have to cut and paste:

http://www.gofundme.com/taking-back-the-gulf-fishery


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Come on fellas...here it is.... I just donated my Friday night dinner money...kick in and share...It'll be where it needs to be before we know it.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

awesum said:


> I was planning to kick-start this by making a donation but noticed you are not accepting PayPal.


Gofundme does not use paypal unfortunatel. Lets see where we end up.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Folks, the 501c is the same one as Tom is working. There are several people involved.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Somebody fwd this to Katies and buddy...see if they will donate!!
Also all the charter captains...


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it a tax deduction for a business?


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

I made a personal donation, but will make a business donation, just not sure on rules about that.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

briggss1 said:


> Gofundme does not use paypal unfortunatel. Lets see where we end up.


I went ahead and sucked it up and made a CC donation.

I sure hope Buddy doesn't hack us


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Way to go 
It's moving up


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*briggss1*, you can set up a Pay Pal account for this and it's not difficult to do. I did it a couple years back for a local political office I ran for...matter of fact, I have some monies still left in a banking account that I need to donate to a non profit...doh...


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Done 
Great job Briggs
Way to get it started. 

Everyone, let's not get complacent.
Keep it going. 
Personally, I plan on donating each paycheck...


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

donated. hopefully this keeps going (in the words of Trump) "Big league" .


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

*Bigly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

The ball is rolling!


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

blaze 'em said:


> *Bigly
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


"big league"  lol

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/25/us/politics/trump-bigly-big-league-linguists.html


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't want to derail, but Holy cow they put a lot of time into figuring that out. They sure do hate him.

I stand corrected.

NY times is fake news...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

OK I just put my money where my mouth and made a donation. I wish i could by Webber some more hookers and coke like the commercial boys but Ill try the legal way for now. Maybe this thing will grow and we can buy our own slimy politician


----------



## trebledamage80 (Sep 7, 2016)

Donated. F2F!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Getting there fast!

FV Relentless


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Donated


----------



## mikozz (Jun 6, 2006)

John the fisherman said:


> I made a personal donation, but will make a business donation, just not sure on rules about that.


John -

Yes in general a business can deduct charitable contributions. But if your business is a C-Corporation there is a limit on how much it can deduct (10% of taxable income). If your business is an S-Corp, partnership, or sole proprietorship then the deduction will be taken on your individual tax return. There are charitable deduction limitations for your individual return as well, but you're unlikely to exceed those limits (generally 50% of your gross income).

When we file for the tax exemption with the IRS we will request that the current GoFundMe fundraising activity be included under the new 501(c)(3) retroactively. If approved this will make the donations to the GoFundMe account tax deductible. I'll visit with Tom and Briggs to advise them on what is required to make this happen.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

John the fisherman said:


> Is it a tax deduction for a business?


Sordy everyone. I am in work training with 30+ people and i am leading it. I will answer quesriins today as time permits.

The Go fund Me is not tax deductible. The 501c will be. Its a chicken and egg situation.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

* Let's Do This !!!!! Done ... *


----------



## trebledamage80 (Sep 7, 2016)

Well that goal didn't take long! In that case maybe we can by a few politicians and give the comms a three day season and see how they feel about it. Making great progress. We're that much closer just gotta stay persistent and apply pressure. Good work guys or should i say team?!?!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

trebledamage80 said:


> Well that goal didn't take long! In that case maybe we can by a few politicians and give the comms a three day season and see how they feel about it. Making great progress. We're that much closer just gotta stay persistent and apply pressure. Good work guys or should i say team?!?!


History in the making...









FV Relentless


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

For those of you looking for an update..
But just because we reached the goal, doesn't mean you can't still donate...
Briggs will need all the money we can muster... It's not over till the Snapper are back under PUBLIC CONTROL...

I would just like to give a special shout out to RG. I don't know who you are, but THANK YOU SIR .And if you're ever down on Sargent island, look me up.
Black Excursion on the ICW side, 1 mile east of the Swingbrige. 
I would be honored to shake your hand.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Done, nice job guys


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow...that took less than 2.5 hours...


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

done


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

For all those donating and helping to get this going, or those considering jumping on this train, think about this conversation for a minute;

In years to come your son's or daughter's very well could be telling your grandkids (or maybe your grandkid's wife or husband) "You know how you are able to enjoy fishing, well your grandpa was one of the first to help build the organization that made it possible, he was one of the initial small group of passionate fishermen that wanted to make a difference"

Powerful thought

FV Relentless


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Done. I challenge all to donate, we all have a stake in this.

Andy


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You guys are something else...:cheers:

You do realize that this is exactly what Walter Fondren
and a few of his buddies did back there in the day when
they formed GCCA out of their own pockets...and saved
our Redfish and Speckled Trout from the gill netters....


----------



## BadCompanyFT (Apr 7, 2017)

Done. Go get 'em guys. We are happy and excited for the opportunity to be a part of this.

BadCompanyFt


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

done


----------



## crismiller (May 1, 2013)

C BISHOP said:


> done


Done 2, looking forward to getting this organized - hoping for great things to come...


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Done-donation on behalf of the 'Wave on Wave' crew out of Surfside Marina. We will work on more donations for a great cause. We need to regain our fisheries.

If I can help in any way, let me know. I own a CPA firm and my father is also a state rep for the great State of Texas!


----------



## Dmullins85 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you very much Briggs.


----------



## Load&Go (Jul 16, 2004)

Done 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Done. Thanks for setting it up and spearheading the effort!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Time to step up !!! 700 views on THT. 1600 on this board and only 61 ppl have donated.
Just sayin


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> You guys are something else...:cheers:
> 
> You do realize that this is exactly what Walter Fondren
> and a few of his buddies did back there in the day when
> ...


 

FV Relentless


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Wow! Ok, so I have been in training all day on the west coast. San Diego (I know it sucks). So I knew we hit our goal and, though I am not surprised, I am flattered at what has happened between you and THT contributors. Kudos to you!!!!!!!!

We all know what Tom's been bringing. Special public thanks to Mike Osgood as it was under his leadership that we moved the 501C process forward and gave me the "green light" to move on the GFM campaign. 

To the comment on views vs contributions- I assume its the result of a $5k goal that screamed to complete. There are more contributions still waiting to hit also.

One thing, and not to tip our hat (not that I could anyways), this campaign was really to finance the 501C efforts. Mike offered to do it out of his pocket (in addition to his time), but I suggested that we let you guys own that since I know so many were wanting to get involved. Wow is an understatement.

Anyhow, I have asked Tom to communicate the 501c leadership team (Board of Directors) to everyone. Its the start-up team and will likely expand as we complete the organization. Once done and the team determines the important things like a mission statement, goals and objectives, accounting processes, etc. There will be a much larger fund drive at that time. 

The Go-Fund-Me funds will be transferred into a dedicated account and we will decide the best way to let you all know where we stand. I think we have a deadline to move funds. Not going to post all business publically for obvious reasons, but I personally believe we will gain access to millions in funding as our counterparts and suppliers see what YOU ALL are doing.

Again, Thanks a million (no pun).
Steven Briggs


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Any chance you guys are selling the F2F sticker yet?


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

I would like to get freedom 2 fish stickers on my cars and business. I would like t shirts too

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Just donate what you would spend on one day of offshore fishing


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Get'er Wet said:


> Any chance you guys are selling the F2F sticker yet?


I don't think so. We will get to it soon (very soon I think). Right now I want to continue to focus on building funds, but now will start reaching out to all of the various splinter groups, facebook communities, and full on fishermen conservation groups. We already are getting support from CCA. Meeting with Olson's office soon.

Right now, I believe our primary mission is to build a consensus mission that is powerful, clear, and concise and then work to consolidate all efforts into this one. If we remain isolated and splintered = we lose or we won't see impact soon enough. I guarantee you that there is BIG money and major powerhouse players out there that will jump on once it is abundantly clear that we are doing the right thing the right way and are the main effort representing this issue on behalf of the GoM fishermen. FYI - CCA is very much engaged with us and is as excited as you all.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

What are you going to do that hasn't been done? Ride on the coattails of CCA? They have done jack **** for recs. RFA? Do they still exist? How about a mission statement for this new charitable organization, that's a novel concept.

Don't want to see: Online petitions...pass. Ranting on message boards...pass. Giving Katies seafood a 1.0 yelp rating...useless. Standing in front of the gulf council and ranting like a meth fueled lunatic that's selling maps to rec fishermen...pass. 

Do you have a lobbying interest or something beyond a junior legislator in your back pocket (probably best you don't answer that)? Take this as an opportunity to defend your position. No malice intended on my part as I'm on your side, but if you can't compose a legitimate, generic response to the above you're off to a bad start.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

heck.......ain't much but I just gave more


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

cadjockey said:


> What are you going to do that hasn't been done? Ride on the coattails of CCA? They have done jack **** for recs. RFA? Do they still exist? How about a mission statement for this new charitable organization, that's a novel concept.
> 
> Don't want to see: Online petitions...pass. Ranting on message boards...pass. Giving Katies seafood a 1.0 yelp rating...useless. Standing in front of the gulf council and ranting like a meth fueled lunatic that's selling maps to rec fishermen...pass.
> 
> Do you have a lobbying interest or something beyond a junior legislator in your back pocket (probably best you don't answer that)? Take this as an opportunity to defend your position. No malice intended on my part as I'm on your side, but if you can't compose a legitimate, generic response to the above you're off to a bad start.


wt*...............trying here


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

trapper67 said:


> wt*...............trying here


LOL, I'm out. That's all I need to see. You just lost about 30 fishermen and former 2cool posters, wt*..................


----------



## SeaDude (Oct 8, 2012)

Done. Let's keep it going.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

cadjockey said:


> LOL, I'm out. That's all I need to see. You just lost about 30 fishermen and former 2cool posters, wt*..................


Trapper isnt associated? Be butthurt all ya want I guess? Before you get butthurt about that im not associated either.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I believe cadjockey's questions will be answered soon enough.

FV Relentless


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Done


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Donated

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

cadjockey said:


> What are you going to do that hasn't been done? Ride on the coattails of CCA? They have done jack **** for recs. RFA? Do they still exist? How about a mission statement for this new charitable organization, that's a novel concept.
> 
> Don't want to see: Online petitions...pass. Ranting on message boards...pass. Giving Katies seafood a 1.0 yelp rating...useless. Standing in front of the gulf council and ranting like a meth fueled lunatic that's selling maps to rec fishermen...pass.
> 
> Do you have a lobbying interest or something beyond a junior legislator in your back pocket (probably best you don't answer that)? Take this as an opportunity to defend your position. No malice intended on my part as I'm on your side, but if you can't compose a legitimate, generic response to the above you're off to a bad start.


Hi. Thanks for the questions actually. Sorry I didn't respond sooner - was out on a work dinner function all evening. To answer your question in a concise manner, we are working out that exact set of details as we speak. Specifically our primary step at this juncture is to establish the 501c3 to generate a tax-free mechanism for individuals and businesses to contribute to the overall effort. What's the effort? We are meeting to come up with a mission statement and plan of action in the weeks to come. We have assigned an initial Board of Directors based on several factors and leveraging Hilton's networks across the Gulf. This is not a Texas effort and is already spreading across the Gulf States.

So to be direct, we will present the fishing community a coherent plan soon. We will announce our start-up organization also - I have asked Tom to take that lead. We will be defining activities that we need assist on - and we will need volunteer help.

We will not be lobbying out of the 501c by the legal definition as that requires a c4 and we are a c3. We will be very active within the framework as a 501c3 to get our message out there in a manner that holds accountability for our public officials. CCA, RFA, etc. are our allies. As are you and your 30 fishermen. I know you want to see the business plan - we don't have it yet. We do have the basis for it and it will just take a little time to sit down and draft it properly.

I hope this answers your questions sufficiently. The Go Fund Me was to create an initial cash fund to pay for the 501c and various aspects of the start-up. We may have some chances soon to meet with members of congress on capital hill and if so, those types of basic travel costs would be covered.

We all have full time jobs so this is already a HUGE undertaking on those of us who are moving this forward. Tom and others have been great, but its time for everyone to come together and set differences or pasts aside. I have been very blunt that we need 1 single unified effort here. CCA/RFA, etc. are 501C4s and we need them to lobby for us. In that case, we will be working together with them and anyone else as the 501C3. As I mentioned - we need to herd the cats here. Our goal right now is to show that we are a place for everyone to come together.

If you could please read some of the other threads, there is a lot of activity in just a few weeks. We went from a very quiet voice to making major waves quickly. I met thru chance with a MAJOR power player in Congress Friday and gave a quick elevator speech on the issues as a private angler and he said "Oh the Red Snapper Issues? Yes, that is actually quite a hot topic in DC right now." Got his personal email and will be talking to his lead staffer and will have future discussions.

Again -we need everyone. I have 0 issues if you feel you want to hold back with caution. Our goal was $5000 (about 2x what would be needed in setting up a 501c and websites) in start-up cash and we blew that away in a few hours. However, I think we may have doubles or tripled that amount.

Our accountant (Mikeozz) is validating (confirming) that the seed cash can be moved to the 501c so that allows it to become deductible once the organization is recognized by the IRS. That means we have no reason to stop the GoFundMe account and can keep taking donations.

------------------------

Now to the tone of your rant/post. I know you are frustrated and I GUARNATEE you I am too. Making comments like "meth fueled lunatic selling maps" (_so you hate Hilton? I don't know you but this is what I expect the sea lords will say - you are't one of them are you?_) or "junior congressman" (_huh? what does that mean? what are you talking about? seriously I am confused..._) puts people off and is exactly what we are not trying to do. We need everyone. If you truly care about the fact that 50 or so people own ~80+% of the Gulf Snapper allotment (assuming their rec numbers that gave us 3 days are wildly wrong as they obviously are) and you cant catch AJs and grouper too for much of the year - then you'll get behind us or someone you and your 30 buddies believe is doing a better job than us or the others you mention. We literally just are getting started and I disagree I KNOW we are off to a great start. If you are a CFH/Comms infiltrator - get lost! If you are a genuinely concerned recreational fisherman, then please hold the tone and lets build a consensus team here and get this problem fixed!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

briggss1 said:


> Hi. Thanks for the questions actually. Sorry I didn't respond sooner - was out on a work dinner function all evening. To answer your question in a concise manner, we are working out that exact set of details as we speak. Specifically our primary step at this juncture is to establish the 501c3 to generate a tax-free mechanism for individuals and businesses to contribute to the overall effort. What's the effort? We are meeting to come up with a mission statement and plan of action in the weeks to come. We have assigned an initial Board of Directors based on several factors and leveraging Hilton's networks across the Gulf. This is not a Texas effort and is already spreading across the Gulf States.
> 
> So to be direct, we will present the fishing community a coherent plan soon. We will announce our start-up organization also - I have asked Tom to take that lead. We will be defining activities that we need assist on - and we will need volunteer help.
> 
> ...


Well said

FV Relentless


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

briggss1 said:


> As I mentioned - we need to herd the cats here. Our goal right now is to show that we are a place for everyone to come together.


I know you're new here, but I must say I like your style! I don't post much any more...stopped trying to run charter a few years ago. Just too hard to take real fishermen out to catch nothing. My home port is Sargent and there is not enough tourist there to just put water under the boat.

I've know Tom since he was curly haired youngster running around the Sargent area...LOL...great guy and I know his heart is in the right place in this fight.

I've been going to NMFS meeting for ever, made what I felt like was great responses to the Red Snapper issue. And got nothing but..."that's nice" from Crabtree!

I have linked this thread and the Tom's thread on the Pensacola Fishing Forum and so far drawn nothing but crickets.

Thanks again jumping in and trying to get the "cats herded up"! Way over due!


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Cadjockey and others that are reluctant putting down coin, I really don't blame you. I've donated to other organizations and I am also frustrated about my coin going into a rigged system. 
The RS battle today did not give us any kind of relief. I know it's unfair to say but the proof is in the pudding: We currently have the shortest and pretty much a nonexistent federal season in history to show for it.
With that said and hopefully not bordering on insanity, I donated to fund this operation. Its not in my nature to idly sit by while I watch criminals trespass and steal what inherently belongs to you, me, our families and friends. 

On a lighter note, This kind of reminds me of that CPA commercial where a disc jockey poses as a CPA. Lol
However I believe Briggs and conglomerates have good intentions and fueled to ruffle feathers. Uniting team players is a one good start. 
I can see potential with this operation and additional avenues for funding so I don't mind contributing some coin to get the ball rolling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

For my Grandkids...

Well..dammit...."Senior Moment"..doubled up ..but it's for a good cause.LOL

http://www.gofundme.com/taking-back-the-gulf-fishery


----------



## trebledamage80 (Sep 7, 2016)

Robert.Parson said:


> I would just like to give a special shout out to RG. I don't know who you are, but THANK YOU SIR .And if you're ever down on Sargent island, look me up.
> Black Excursion on the ICW side, 1 mile east of the Swingbrige.
> I would be honored to shake your hand.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Ill be sure to hold you to it. Never been to the area but heard great things about fishing there. Ill be on the lookout if im ever passin through.

Looks like we are making great progress, keep up the good work! I love that what have some discouragement in this thread. 1-its not working. 2-it adds fuel to this fire we are all raging over:hairout:. :cheers:


----------



## Fishkilll (Sep 7, 2013)

cadjockey said:


> Standing in front of the gulf council and ranting like a meth fueled lunatic that's selling maps to rec fishermen...pass.


writing checks with your mouth that your... nah nevermind..

Ive got a heard of cats over here on the east side of Houston that are starting to get fired up..


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

glawrence said:


> writing checks with your mouth that your... nah nevermind..
> 
> Ive got a heard of cats over here on the east side of Houston that are starting to get fired up..


Awesome!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

To anyone who won't support this or even questions this - I have one simple question for you...... WHAT ARE YOU DOING FOR THE CAUSE??? Hmmm crickets of course. Put up or shut up it's that simple! At least we can honestly say we tried and supported no matter the outcome.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

X2
Put up or shut up....

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

saltaholic said:


> To anyone who won't support this or even questions this - I have one simple question for you...... WHAT ARE YOU DOING FOR THE CAUSE??? Hmmm crickets of course. Put up or shut up it's that simple! At least we can honestly say we tried and supported no matter the outcome.


X2

If we are successful don't ride on the coat tails of the people that put the money up for the fight and enjoy any season that would come of it.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Wow. Good job. I know many want to support. I went ahead and raised the goal amount to $20k since several were confused about being able to donate. Again, this is seed money and is the startup fund for Freedom2Fish.org.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Just tried calling the white house. Apparently they're closed on the weekend. I believe if enough of us called Trump would catch wind of the snapper debacle. I'm sure the cadjockeys of the world will laugh this off but its better than doimg nothing but pounding your chest on the interwebs.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Donated yesterday. Had lunch with a friend today and told him about it so he donated. Then we sent several of our buddies the info on how to donate. Hope you guys get the funds you need.


----------



## markwc (Aug 7, 2014)

Well i figure if I can't fish this is a way to spend my fuel money.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Time to go get our fish back.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

https://www.gofundme.com/taking-back-the-gulf-fishery


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

markwc said:


> Well i figure if I can't fish this is a way to spend my fuel money.


My thoughts exactly, and we have power in numbers if we can concentrate our effort. No way he can out spend all of us combined is my thinking.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone comment about sharing F2F on the gulf council facebook page? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

Lostinpecos said:


> Anyone comment about sharing F2F on the gulf council facebook page?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!! Watchdog Emily will remove it quick... I keep setting up profiles to post facts and she removes them too.. Some piece of work she is..


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Donated and forwarded to friends and family.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Snapper Wars ....2017*

I donated...5-17-17


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

done


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I noticed a $50 'anonymous' donation.

I bet that was Buddy 

Or maybe Scott


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

awesum said:


> I noticed a $50 'anonymous' donation.
> 
> I bet that was Buddy
> 
> Or maybe Scott


Ha! They prolly think this money belongs to them because its about their red snapper...:rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

pretty impressive by 148 fishermen. We need this to spread all the way down the coast to florida. That would be a nice chunk of change to start the fight.


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

"I didnâ€™t get elected to serve the Washington media or special interests. I got elected to serve the forgotten men and women of our country, and thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m doing." 

President Donald J. Trump at the U.S. Coast Guard Academy graduation


I think this is a good quote to remind anyone state rep or even Trump if you can get to him.......


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Punchingclowns said:


> "I didnâ€™t get elected to serve the Washington media or special interests. I got elected to serve the forgotten men and women of our country, and thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m doing."
> 
> President Donald J. Trump at the U.S. Coast Guard Academy graduation
> 
> I think this is a good quote to remind anyone state rep or even Trump if you can get to him.......


Yep. We should have a mission statement and goals to you all soon . Maybe a week or so. We have not actively campaigned for funds yet. This is all happening organically.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

done


----------



## Katch22 (Apr 6, 2016)

Done !!


----------



## SS21YF39 (Jul 6, 2016)

Done!!!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> pretty impressive by 148 fishermen. We need this to spread all the way down the coast to florida. That would be a nice chunk of change to start the fight.


Ive already posted a link to it on the Pensacola Fishing Forum and so far nothing but crickets!?!?!?!?!?

They have the FWS hauling Feds around to do the dirty work in Fed water! I thought they would be all over it...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Captn C said:


> Ive already posted a link to it on the Pensacola Fishing Forum and so far nothing but crickets!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> They have the FWS hauling Feds around to do the dirty work in Fed water! I thought they would be all over it...


I posted a link on The Hull Truth ...


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

I think a couple of guys from Florida and Alabama (for sure, Brandon, the t-shirt guy) have posted up already.
no doubt, we need MORE.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Tom is working the east gulf guys. I will ho on there and get set up to post. Been all over THT, got good support there. The mission is clear and interest very high.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

They are winning this battle at an exponential rate it seems









FV Relentless


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Gone






FV Relentless


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

She says, "Let us know what you think".
I think that IF the Vermillion population is declining, it's probably because all the ENDANGERED red snapper ate them, or ate up their habitat....
Should we all be replying to the link ?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Has anyone reached out to Yamaha? They publicly announced their support for recs a few years ago.

Here's a list of rec supporters just need to ask all of them what their extent is

https://www.joinrfa.org/who-supports-your-right-to-fish/


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Robert.Parson said:


> She says, "Let us know what you think".
> I think that IF the Vermillion population is declining, it's probably because all the ENDANGERED red snapper ate them, or ate up their habitat....
> Should we all be replying to the link ?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Exactly my thoughts!

From what I've seen I don't see how ANYTHING will make it on any type of structure, RS has taken over and eating everything in sight

FV Relentless


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> Has anyone reached out to Yamaha? They publicly announced their support for recs a few years ago.
> 
> Here's a list of rec supporters just need to ask all of them what their extent is
> 
> http://www.joinrfa.org/who-supports-your-right-to-fish/


We will be reaching out to all of them soon enough. Right now we need to have our organization together, specifically what is our plan and why is it different from others. We need to give them a reason to want to invest in our efforts. We have that reason we're very confident that they will jump on.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

...









FV Relentless


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Yep*



TXFishin said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I guess if that's the best grammar we can come up with then it's no wonder the Feds don't take us seriously :biggrin:


----------



## btravlin2 (Sep 30, 2010)

TXFishin said:


> Exactly my thoughts!
> 
> From what I've seen I don't see how ANYTHING will make it on any type of structure, RS has taken over and eating everything in sight
> 
> FV Relentless


The last I read about the collapsed cod fishery in NE was that the Feds _*thought*_ it would come back after the closure. But it didn't. The belief now is that other species moved in and are eating the fry. For that reason the cod stocks have not returned.

Same thing can happen with RS, regarding other species being low in numbers.


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

btravlin2 said:


> The last I read about the collapsed cod fishery in NE was that the Feds _*thought*_ it would come back after the closure. But it didn't. The belief now is that other species moved in and are eating the fry. For that reason the cod stocks have not returned.
> 
> Same thing can happen with RS, regarding other species being low in numbers.


Like Trigger fish... Dr Shipp touched on that a couple years back on a video I watched.. he mentioned Trigger fish lay their eggs in a stack making it easy for Snapper to eat them....


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

Done


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I have volunteered to build and pay for the hosting of a website, if needed. I'll run a Facebook page too, if asked.

VoterVoice is a great tool for getting messages out, and could be a good use of money raised. Targeted Facebook ads are good too, and targeting fishermen on Facebook is easy and effective. Good exposure for relatively short money.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> I have volunteered to build and pay for the hosting of a website, if needed. I'll run a Facebook page too, if asked.
> 
> VoterVoice is a great tool for getting messages out, and could be a good use of money raised. Targeted Facebook ads are good too, and targeting fishermen on Facebook is easy and effective. Good exposure for relatively short money.


Yes, and thanks for throwing in to help. We have about 6 - 8 volunteers in addition to the 4 board members. All working very hard to get this effort properly launched. Our target is June 15-30 on the official release, pending on the readiness of the infrastructure. Other news on Freedom2Fish will be coming out around that time.

Again - Anyone who has an idea on ways you can help or contribute, please PM me (and remind me if I have not gotten back to you...began digging through my PMs on 2cool and THT and want to make sure no one went unanswered).


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

Just donated my monthly $50. We will do so each and every month.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

yakity said:


> Just donated my monthly $50. We will do so each and every month.


Thanks so much. In the near future we will have a web portal and memberships. The website is under construction and we should have a more robust working version out in a few weeks - though it will evolve over time. Lots of ideas and unique features that I think all of you will appreciate and like. In the meantime - like Yakity, don't hesitate to keep adding to the GFM account. We will keep track of it and move it over to the Freedom2Fish account which should be setup by next Wednesday!


----------

